# Gnome 3.X verbraucht sehr viel Grafikramspeicher

## boospy

Hallo Leute,

wollte mich mal erkundigen ob das normal ist. In Gnome 3.10 hat es schon mal ein Update gegeben wo der Desktop dann mehr Grafikram frisst. In 3.12 gabs das dann nochmal, dann musste ich bei manchen Spielen schon auf Fluxbox ausweichen. Nach dem Update auf Gnome 3.14 wars dann endgültig vorbei mit dem dem Ram. Ein Nvidia nvidia-smi zeigt dann folgendes an:

```
736MiB /   767MiB
```

Da kann man nicht mal mehr ein HD Video abspielen. Find ich krass. Wollte sowiso ne neue Grafikkarte anschaffen. Event. ne Nvidia Gforce GTX970. Aber die hat ja auch nur 3.5GB an Ram. Wenn schon mind. ein GB nur für'n Desktop wegfällt... Und mit mehr Ram gibt es nix im leistbaren Bereich. 

Was sagt ihr dazu?

PS. zum Positiven: Die Gnome-Shell geht jetzt wie S.. und flutscht gleich so.

lg

boospy

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Boospy!

Also das ist etwas seltsam. Bisher kannte ich nvidia-smi nicht, aber ich habe unter meinem Gnome 3.14.x folgendes:

```
250MiB /  2047MiB
```

Mein Treiber ist nvidia-drivers-346.47  und ich benutze eine GTX 670.

----------

## boospy

Kommt wohl wirklich drauf an was man so macht. Wenn ich frisch eingeloggt bin hab ich auch nur ca. 300 mb verbraucht. Hmm... mal sehen wie es andere so ergeht.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi boospy,

ist das gleich nach dem Start von Gnome ?

evtl. liegt ein Speicherleck vor und es wird über Zeit immer mehr ?

 *Quote:*   

> 372MiB /  2047MiB

 

das ist mit Kwin (einige compositing-Effekte aktiviert), Chromium (mit laufendem Youtube-Video allerdings mit statischen Hintergrundbildern), Steam laufend

Irgendwas kann da also nicht so ganz im normalen Bereich sein

----------

## boospy

Nein, gleich nach dem Start ist das nicht. Aber dann meist bald mal.

Hmm, ok, ich hab mir ein watch darauf eingerichtet, mal sehen was das böse ist.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Sieht für mich danach aus, als würden Vorschaubilder erzeugt und bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag aufbewahrt.

----------

## Fijoldar

Gnome-Shell 3.14 nach 2 h Nutzung mit einigen Programmen offen (Evolution, Opera, Terminal etc.): 281MiB /  1023MiB

GeForce 9800 GT, Driver Version: 340.76

----------

## OCmylife

Gnome 3.14.2 

nvidia-smi zeigt mir im Idle-Betrieb(Google-Chrome + Gnome-Terminal) einen VRAM-Verbrauch von 209 MB an. Lasse ich dazu noch ein mkv-video laufen bin ich bei 245-247/1024. Hatte aber auch einige Zeit mit dem Nvidia-treiber zu kämpfen. Nachdem ich im Bios die integrierte Intel-HD3000 aber abgeschaltet habe und dem Tip vom Gentoo wiki mit dem Grubeintrag gefolgt bin(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="intel_idle.max_cstate=0") hat sich das Ganze bei mir zum Guten gewandelt. Kein Ruckeln mehr in Videos und die Gnome-oberfläche flutscht auch nur noch so dahin.

----------

